# 8440 hydraulic problem



## gwills (Sep 2, 2013)

I have hydraulic oil being pumped into from diff and coming out of breather. Any ideas on cause and how to fix?


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

Where exactly is the oil being pumped into? Which breather?


----------



## gwills (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry I talked to my dad (it is his tractor) the oil is coming out of the front seal on the output shaft of transmission. It pumps it from back section to front. He put a return line in where the breather was and can run tractor at low rpm but when revs up it over fills and leaks out seal. It all started after an oil and oil filter change, on start up it blew out the oring on the filter housing after that was repaired it pressured up in the transmission. Thanks for reading and any help is apprieciated.


----------

